# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό LG] ανοιγοκλείνει ο συμπιεστής

## captaingr

Καλησπέρα φιλαράκια. Πέρυσι άλλαξα πυκνωτές όλα καλά γιαόλο το καλοκαίρι και σχεδόν τον χειμώνα .Ευτυχώς στο τέλος του χειμώνα άρχισε τα κόλπα , οπότε σταμάτησα να το δουλεύω.Και έφτασε το καλοκαίρι......κάνω τσεκ λοιπόν ανοίγω σε κρύο ανεβαίνω ταράτσα (απο πάνω μου)και περιμένω , μετά από 7 λεπτά περίπου ξεκινά ο ανεμιστήρας και τσακ και ο συμπιεστής , μεχρι εδω καλα , περνανε 6 δευτερόλεπτα και τσακ κλείνει ο συμπιεστής , δοκιμάζω σε διάφορες θερμοκρασίες αλλά το ιδιο αποτέλεσμα 5-6 δευτερόλεπτα αρχίζει κρυώνει το λεπτο σωληνάκι ακριβός στην ένωση  και τσακ κλείνει μετα απο 2-3 λεπτα ξανα παίρνει και ξανα 5-6 δευτερα κλείνει .  Ανοιγω την μοναδα βγαζω στον αερα να μην ακουμπα το θερμικο τον συμπιεστη, το αποτελεσμα το ιδιο σκέφτηκα να ενώσω άμεσα το καλώδιο και να παρακαμψω το θερμικό αλλα βαρέθηκα .... το έβαλα στην θέση του . Πήγα στην εσωτερική μονάδα οι δυο αισθητήρες οκ οπτικά,  τους εβγαλα και προσπάθησα οσο λειτουργούσε να τους ζεστανω με τριβη το αποτελεσαμ το ιδιο καθε 6 δευτερα κοβει.Τώρα ερωτήσεις αφου ξεκινά γίνετε να φταίει πάλι ο πυκνωτής ; λέτε να θέλει φρέον ; ο αισθητήρας  εσωτερικης μοναδας μεταλλικο η το πλαστικο χαλασμενο ; η το χειρότερο μας χαιρέτισε ο συμπιεστής , ειανι 18000btu με φρεον 22 .  (αφαίρεσα και τους αισθητήρες απο την φύσα εσωτερικά πανω απο την πλακετα και αναβαν τα λαμπάκια το κατάλαβε...... το κάνει και στο κρύο και στο ζεστό.. ) αυτά τα ολίγα

----------


## black arrow

το λεπτο σολινακι πιανει παγο? σε μια βλαβη που βρεθηκα προσφατα και επιανε παγο το σολινακι βαζωντας μανομετρα η χαμιλη πιεση ητανε στο μισο απο οτι θα επρεπε να δουλεβει το μιχανιμα. να σημειωσω οτι στη δικη μου περιπτωση ηταν φρεον 410

----------


## captaingr

Καλησπέρα , δεν προλαβαίνει να πιάσει γιατί λειτουργεί μονο 6 δεύτερα και κλείνει για 2-3 λεπτά και ξανα 6 δεύτερα οπότε και να ήταν να πιάσει δεν υπάρχει χρόνος να αναπτύξει πάγο .

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εάν κόβει το θερμικό , δεν καταλαβαίνω τον λόγο να τρίβουμε αισθητήρες 
Το θερμικό κόβει όταν υπάρχει υπερένταση για να προστατέψει τον συμπιεστή / μπορεί από πρόβλημα στα τυλίγματα / μπορεί πρόβλημα στο ψυκτικό κύκλωμα / μπορεί πρόβλημα μηχανικό στον συμπιεστή / μπορεί και στον πυκνωτή. Εάν υποθέτουμε λιγότερα υγρά και πιέσεις αυτός δεν είναι λόγος διακοπής του θερμικού.

----------


## pepeo

την ωρα που ξεκιναει ο συμπιεστης στην κλεμα πρεπει να βαλεις στην φαση μια αμπεροτσιμπιδα αν τα αμπερ ανηφοριζουν κατα τη διαρκεια της οποιασ χρονικης λειτουργειας του συμπιεστη περα απο τα αμπερ που αναγραφει το ταμπελακι τοτε αλλαξε ενα πυκνωτη καινουργιο και βαλε παραληλλα ενα booster αναλογα τα btu αν παλι τα ιδια θελεις συμπιεστη .booster στα ψυκτικα

----------


## pepeo

διακοπη θερμικου οχι μονο απο πολλα αμπερ αλλα και απο ελειψη υγρου υπερθερμανση συμπιεστη

----------


## pts.

> την ωρα που ξεκιναει ο συμπιεστης στην κλεμα πρεπει να βαλεις στην φαση μια αμπεροτσιμπιδα αν τα αμπερ ανηφοριζουν κατα τη διαρκεια της οποιασ χρονικης λειτουργειας του συμπιεστη περα απο τα αμπερ που αναγραφει το ταμπελακι τοτε αλλαξε ενα πυκνωτη καινουργιο και βαλε παραληλλα ενα booster αναλογα τα btu αν παλι τα ιδια θελεις συμπιεστη .booster στα ψυκτικα



 εξηγείς λίγο τι είναι το booster?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Είναι ο σούπερμαν των πυκνωτών για να κάνει ρεκτιφιέ ένα μουλαρωμένο συμπιεστή που δεν ξεκινά .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RamyqjqeLXA



> διακοπη θερμικου οχι μονο απο πολλα αμπερ αλλα και απο ελειψη υγρου υπερθερμανση συμπιεστη


Πολλές φορές είτε σε ψυγεία είτε σε κλιματιστικά αυτά λειτουργούν με μισά υγρά / δουλεύουν συνεχώς αλλά το θερμικό δεν δρα .
Δεν νομίζω ένα θερμικό από θερμοκρασία και μόνο να μπορεί να κόψει , άλλωστε όσες φορές κόβει θερμαίνεται ένα σπιράλ σύρμα μέχρι που πυρακτώνεται για να ανοίξει μια διμεταλλική επαφή , αυτή η θερμοκρασία πυράκτωσης είναι τεράστια και δεν πιστεύω ένα μοτέρ που υπολειτουργεί να μπορεί να φτάσει σε τέτοιες θερμοκρασίες ικανές να ενεργοποιήσουν το θερμικό. Ίσως οριακά αλλά πολύ δύσκολα και δεν είναι αυτός ο σκοπός του θερμικού.

----------

pts. (16-06-17)

----------


## tipos

Σε καποια κλιματιστικα υπαρχει αισθητηρας πιεσης.Οταν υπαρχει μεγαλη ελλειψη υγρων τοτε τοτε ο αισθητηρας κοβει το ρευμα στο μοτερ.Οταν το μοτερ σταματησει η πιεση ανεβαινει και ο αισθητηρας ξαναβαζει το μοτερ σε λειτουργεια και παει λεγοντας.Πιθανον να υπαρχει ελλειψη υγρων και να οπλιζει οριακα ο αισθητηρας με αποτελεσμα οταν παρει μπρος το μοτερ να ριχνει την πιεση και να κοβει.Στο σχεδιο που εχουν ως συνηθως μεσα απο το καπακι της συνδεσης καλωδιων στην εξωτερικη μοναδα μπορει να δει ο φιλος αν υπαρχει κατι τετοιο στο δικο του κλιματηστικο.

----------

Κυριακίδης (16-06-17)

----------


## captaingr

πρώτα ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρων σας.  Λοιπόν πρώτο βήμα : μέτρησα στην πρίζα την κατανάλωση 3.5kw !!! για τα 6 δευτερόλεπτα που ανοίγει το κομπρεσέρ . βήμα δεύτερο : αποσυνδέσα την εντολή από την εξωτερική μονάδα περίμενα να πάρει ο ανεμιστήρας εξωτερικής και όπλισα με βραχυκύκλωμα τον ρελε μόνος μου με γεφύρωμα  , πήρε μπροστά το μοτέρ και μετά από 6-7 δευτερόλεπτα έκοψε με οπλισμένο τον ρελε , αρα κοβει ο συμπιεστης . ήρθε φίλος με οργανάκια φρεον και μετρήσαμε στο χοντρό σωληνάκι την πιεση , ξεκινά ο συμπιεστής και το όργανο εφτανε  απο την μια μεριά στην άλλη δείχνοντας 10psi και φτάνει σιγα σιγα μεσα στα 6 δευτερα μέχρι τα 30-35psi και έκοψε , αρα δεν φταιει η μεσα μοναδα ,   μέτρησα την θερμοκρασία με θερμόμετρο εξωτερικά (του συμπιεστη) και έδειχνε 60βαθμους οπότε το θερμικό σίγουρα δεν κλείνει .   Το μονο που δεν μέτρησα ηταν ενας ηλεκτροδιακοπτης σαν ρελε φαίνεται χωμένο στους χαλκοσωληνες  δεν ξέρω τι είναι αυτό. το φρεον ειναι ρ22... και σιγουρα οταν εβγαλα το μανομετρο εχασα αρκετο .....  μπορω να προσθέσω συμβατικό; και βρίσκω σε μικρή ποσότητα; Απορια ο πυκνωτης εκκίνησης καταφέρνει και ξεκινα το μοτέρ,  ειναι δυνατον να κλεινει το μοτερ  αν εχει πρόβλημα ο πυκνωτής  ;  γιατι στα ηλεκτρονικά κυκλώματα δεν εχει ρολο αφου κανει την δουλειά του ,  εκτος και αν ξανα χρειαστεί εκκίνηση οποτε αν ηταν χαλασμενος δεν θα εδεινε αμπερια στο μοτερ και δεν θα ξεκιναγε καθολου ενω εδω ξεκινα εστω και 6 δευτερα  . Αυτα και μπερδεμενος α) η μοναδα μεσα οκ β) το μοτερ ξεκινα εστω για 6δευτερα με 220 αλλα κοβει αρα οχι χαλασμενο ; , γ) πιεσεις δεν ξερω αν ηταν σωστες δ) θερμικο σιγουρο οχι δ) η βαλβιδα ρελε στους χαλκους λες να παιζει ρολο ; ε) να πάρω κουνουπιέρα για το μπαλκόνι φέτος  ; !!!

.

----------


## tipos

Για την απορια οσο αφορα το αν ο πυκνωτης μπορει να σταματησει το μοτερ ναι μπορει,ο πυκνωτης ειναι λειτουργειας.Για να καταληξεις πρεπει να κανεις μετρησεις με ταση συμφωνα με το σχεδιο.Αν το μοτερ δεχεται ταση και δεν δουλευει το προβλημα ειναι η στο μοτερ η στον πυκνωτη.Το θερμικο δεν κοβει μονο απο υπερθερμανση αλλα και απο πολλα amber οποτε μην βασιζεσαι μονο στη θερμοκρασια του μοτερ.Οι 60 βαθμοι που αναφερεις ειναι πολλοι για ενα μοτερ που δεν λειτουργει συνεχεια αλλα για 6 sec.Αυτο ειναι πολυ κακος οιωνος.Κατα τη γνωμη μου απο τα γραφομενα σου μεχρι τωρα 2 ειναι οι πιθανες αιτιες
1-πυκνωτης
2-μοτερ
Στη θεση σου θα μετρουσα πρωτα τον πυκνωτη.Αν δεν εχεις αυτη την δυνατοτητα να τον μετρησεις το πολυ πολυ να χασεις 5 euro ρισκαροντας με ενα καινουργιο.

----------

captaingr (27-06-17)

----------


## captaingr

Καλημέρα, άλλαξα πυκνωτή και μια από τα ίδια μάλιστα εχω βάλει παράλληλα και το Boost  , σήμερα αύριο θα προσθέσουμε λίγο 407 αντι ρ22 να δουμε αν θα ξεκινήσει , αν ναι θα φωνάξω μαστοράκι με αντλία κενού να το αλλάξουμε όλο, αν όχι βράστα Χαράλαμπε !!! βεβαια ακομα μου κάνει τεράστια εντύπωση η σταθερή παύση ανάμεσα στα 6-8 δευτερόλεπτα και όχι διαφορετική 15-30 ας πούμε .

----------


## captaingr

Δυστυχώς έδωσα ρεύμα κατευθείαν στο ρελε με κλειστή την εσωτερική μονάδα και κάνει ξανά το ίδιο κάθε 6-7 δευτερόλεπτα σταμάτα , και απο οτι κατάλαβα απο πολλά αμπέρ κόβει το θερμικό επάνω στον συμπιεστή , τα αμπέρ 19!!!!!!!! ρώτησα τα μαστάρια στην θηβων και που είπαν παπαλα ο συμπιεστής και οτι θ αμου κοστίσει χοντρά χοντρά απο 250-300€ οπότε κρίμα το εργαλείο πάει στα σκουπίδια  :frown:  ανεμιστήρες φέτος  :frown:

----------

